# Traveling to Puerto Rico



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all, 

So my mother called me today to see how my bar studying is going and she concluded by telling me that I should definitely plan a mini vacation in August after my exam, before I start work. I sort of kept this idea on the back burner for a while b/c I just got back from Italy in April and have been swamped since. But now I think a mini vacation might be a good idea, after all. Hence, I think I better book soon before it is too late. 

For my short trip, I would like to go to some where *close* (less than 3 hr plane ride from NYC) and somewhere on a* beach* (although I am so not a beach person typically. lol) I think I just want to relax and be a bum for a bit..lol...I am usually all for sight seeing but I think I want to rest my brain a bit after the bar exams. lol.....

A friend once suggested this place to me: http://www.wyndhamriomar.com/ 
Doe anyone here have experience w/ this resort? Is the location good?


Another concern I have is that my trip would be in August..which is during hurricane season..should I be concerned? I know it is probably unlikely for there to be storms daily, since hurricane season is technically 6 months long..I am hoping that if anyone has traveled to the Caribbean region in August can perhaps share some insights on the hurricane season issue.

So, if anyone here has experience @ this resort or perhaps other recommendations (to stay and/or dine) for Puerto Rico, please do share. And, if anyone has a suggestion for *another destination* that fits my requirements (relaxing, beach, not too far) please do share!!!! 

:ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I only know the nice beaches and all the hotels in the area were nice Humacao was gorgeous and so was Isabela. San Juan seems to have alot of tourist crime if you aren't careful. If you don't want to go to PR you can always come to the Maggie's Kendall Inn. :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 13 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790417


> I only know the nice beaches and all the hotels in the area were nice Humacao was gorgeous and so was Isabela. San Juan seems to have alot of tourist crime if you aren't careful. If you don't want to go to PR you can always come to the Maggie's Kendall Inn. :biggrin:[/B]


I think Maggie's Kendall Inn sounds the best!!!!  

Do you think San Juan is more or less dangerous than other typical touristy areas, with small petty crimes such as pick pocketing,etc?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Not to bad mouth Puerto Rico especially since my family is from there but a few of my husband friends have gotten mugged (one at gun point) on vacation there and a few years ago when we got lost in a neighborhood some teens on bikes seemed to know we were tourist and kept signaling to our car. We went over the median and speed out of there. Now this is in the heart of San Juan (Isla Verde) were there are a lot of tourist as well as a lot of idiots preying on tourist. During the day you are usually fine it's at night and again it's only in the area of Isla Verde. We had a wonderful time in Humacao, Isabela, Rio Grande, Farjardo and Carolina.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 13 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790431


> Not to bad mouth Puerto Rico especially since my family is from there but a few of my husband friends have gotten mugged (one at gun point) on vacation there and a few years ago when we got lost in a neighborhood some teens on bikes seemed to know we were tourist and kept signaling to our car. We went over the median and speed out of there. Now this is in the heart of San Juan (Isla Verde) were there are a lot of tourist as well as a lot of idiots preying on tourist. During the day you are usually fine it's at night and again it's only in the area of Isla Verde. We had a wonderful time in Humacao, Isabela, Rio Grande, Farjardo and Carolina.[/B]


OMG...that is scary! I am glad you were OK and got out of there in your car...thank you so much for sharing w/ me Maggie. I know you are not trying to badmouth PR..dont worry!! I know crimes happen everywhere, not just PR, but it is always good to have a heads up, esp since I have never been there!! Thanks Maggie!!

I think the resort my friend suggested is in Rio Grande area..she said I should rent a car to drive around and to visit San Juan. But now I am not sure if we should..lol..or maybe I still can, just during the day. She said there are really good authentic restaurants in San Juan, that is better than the food @ the resort...so i am tempted to try some authentic food!! Maybe I need to do early dinner then..lol..

Do you think I will run into issues w/ the hurricane in August?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Alice, I would stay away from the region during Hurricane season; my two cents.

Have you considered Spain? They have really nice beaches there too! Plus you can visit some historic sites, plus soak in the culture. I know the flight is a little bit longer but I just think there is more to do in Spain, w/o the worries for the climate...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Bermuda is beautiful and not too far from NYC.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Any place in the Caribbean can have weather issues in August. It's a lot like having a snow storm in New York City in February. It happens, but not all that often. You can probably count on a daily rain storm. Typically they don't last long. Keep in mind that Puerto Rico in August will be very hot and humid, but you usually get a breeze off the water. The good news is the path of hurricanes are usually predicted about a week in advance. When we were in Puerto Rico a few years ago, we stayed at a resort in Humaco. We rented a car for a day and drove into San Juan. We didn't have any problems, but we were not there are night. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alice, I have had to cancel two trips to the Carribean during Hurrican season. Once because we couldn't fly in and the second time because we couldnt get out of Miami. I know its a little longer than you wanted but you should consider Aruba. You can get direct flights from NY and it's out of the hurricane belt so there is little worry about canceling trips. You could also consider the Bahamas because they are closer and while they are in the hurricane belt most storms miss them.

When I was done with my exams we also took a little vacation though we went up to Bar Harbor, Maine and stayed in a nice place and spent a lot of time walking, taking boat tours, etc. You will really appreciate that time away from studying and a little refresher before starting work


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you are worried about hurricanes, beach alternatives to the Caribbean islands in the summer: Martha's Vineyard MA, Sag Harbor and Montauk, NY, and Bar Harbor, Maine. (Acadia National Park is gorgeous) There are lovely B and B's in all of these places. 

I personally love the beaches on the FL panhandle like Destin and Seaside, and I think they are almost as pretty as the Caribbean. 

I also love Quebec as a vacation destination.

Hope this helps.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I suggest you pm DaisyG. she's living in Puerto Rico at the moment. I personally LOVE San Juan and have never felt unsafe there. I've been there three times. We have visited Fajardo for snorkeling. Just beautiful ...I would completely recommend going snorkeling there. I think the place we used was Tradewinds. It's a bus ride from San Juan but definitely worth it. Also, a visit to Puerto Rico is not complete without visiting Old San Juan. Make sure you get a Piragua. It puts the US's snow cones to shame! They do sell something on the beach, not sure what it's called. Kinda like ice cream/sherbet but MUCH lighter and much tastier. It's in pina colada flavor, mango or strawberry. MMMMMMM! One place I wanna go to yet is Vieques. San Juan doesn't have the best beaches...but they do have the. The surf is a bit rough if you like to get in. We stay at the Stellaris Marriott and have been very satisfied w/ the premises. I wanna say that Isla Verde has nice beaches...or Luquiyo....am sure about the first, not about the second.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jun 13 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790484


> Alice, I would stay away from the region during Hurricane season; my two cents.
> 
> Have you considered Spain? They have really nice beaches there too! Plus you can visit some historic sites, plus soak in the culture. I know the flight is a little bit longer but I just think there is more to do in Spain, w/o the worries for the climate...[/B]



Hi! Yes, Spain sounds like a wonderful idea but I think this August might not be the best timing for me. Very often, I feel like I need another vacation just to recover from my vacation in Europe..lol..I would like to avoid that this time and just find a very relaxing place where I can just be a bum...literally! LOL...I am all for European vacations, but I think that requires a bit more brain power..lol...I think by August all my brain power would have been used up..LOL!!


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 13 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790574


> If you are worried about hurricanes, beach alternatives to the Caribbean islands in the summer: Martha's Vineyard MA, Sag Harbor and Montauk, NY, and Bar Harbor, Maine. (Acadia National Park is gorgeous) There are lovely B and B's in all of these places.
> 
> I personally love the beaches on the FL panhandle like Destin and Seaside, and I think they are almost as pretty as the Caribbean.
> 
> ...


Suzan, thank you for all your suggestions!! I actually grew up in Long Island..and my parents still live there so I think I would rather go elsewhere other than Sag harbor, Montauk or Hamptons..i grew up there! LOL! I am sort of over the whole Long Island/Hamptons thing..hehe.. What is the weather in Bar Harbor Maine like? Or maybe Quebec...I never been to Canada! That sounds like a good idea.. I am going to google Destin and Seaside now actually....I wouldnt mind visiting Florida..as long as there are nice beaches and no hurricane! LOL!! As always, you have great ideas- Thank you so much!!

QUOTE (Triste @ Jun 13 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790632


> I suggest you pm DaisyG. she's living in Puerto Rico at the moment. I personally LOVE San Juan and have never felt unsafe there. I've been there three times. We have visited Fajardo for snorkeling. Just beautiful ...I would completely recommend going snorkeling there. I think the place we used was Tradewinds. It's a bus ride from San Juan but definitely worth it. Also, a visit to Puerto Rico is not complete without visiting Old San Juan. Make sure you get a Piragua. It puts the US's snow cones to shame! They do sell something on the beach, not sure what it's called. Kinda like ice cream/sherbet but MUCH lighter and much tastier. It's in pina colada flavor, mango or strawberry. MMMMMMM! One place I wanna go to yet is Vieques. San Juan doesn't have the best beaches...but they do have the. The surf is a bit rough if you like to get in. We stay at the Stellaris Marriott and have been very satisfied w/ the premises. I wanna say that Isla Verde has nice beaches...or Luquiyo....am sure about the first, not about the second.[/B]


Thank you! Yes I will ask Daisy..I cant believe I forgot she lived there!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 13 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790560


> Alice, I have had to cancel two trips to the Carribean during Hurrican season. Once because we couldn't fly in and the second time because we couldnt get out of Miami. I know its a little longer than you wanted but you should consider Aruba. You can get direct flights from NY and it's out of the hurricane belt so there is little worry about canceling trips. You could also consider the Bahamas because they are closer and while they are in the hurricane belt most storms miss them.
> 
> When I was done with my exams we also took a little vacation though we went up to Bar Harbor, Maine and stayed in a nice place and spent a lot of time walking, taking boat tours, etc. You will really appreciate that time away from studying and a little refresher before starting work [/B]


Yikes! I am sorry to hear that ur prior 2 trips were canceled... :shocked: 

And yes, I agree...a mini vacation before work would be great...sigh.......hehe...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Suzan, what do you think of Pompano Beach or Panama City Beach in FL ?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 14 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790660


> Suzan, what do you think of Pompano Beach or Panama City Beach in FL ?[/B]


Wait a minute if you come to FL you need to make time for at least me, Melissa & Reva!!!! You will sure be busy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never been to Pompano. 

I would personally stay away from the main part of Panama City Beach unless you are staying on the outskirts. It's very touristy, etc. 

Destin, Fort Walton, Pensacola, Perdido Key, and Navarre Beaches are much nicer than PCB, IMO.

Another nice quiet place is Sanibel Island, on the west side of FL. 

On the Atlantic side is St Augustine, Fernandina Beach and Amelia island. All very nice places. 

Quebec City and the surrounding countryside is awesome. It is like being in France. One of my all-time favorite places. I've often thought that if I actually make money from my writing, that I'd get a small apartment there.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

_Suzan, thank you for all your suggestions!! I actually grew up in Long Island..and my parents still live there so I think I would rather go elsewhere other than Sag harbor, Montauk or Hamptons..i grew up there! LOL! I am sort of over the whole Long Island/Hamptons thing..hehe.. What is the weather in Bar Harbor Maine like? Or maybe Quebec...I never been to Canada! That sounds like a good idea.. I am going to google Destin and Seaside now actually....I wouldnt mind visiting Florida..as long as there are nice beaches and no hurricane! LOL!! As always, you have great ideas- Thank you so much!! _ [/QUOTE]



You are welcome. I like Montauk, but I haven't been there in years.. 

The Hamptons are what they are, if you know what I mean. Lovely, but not too good for quiet days. My uncle lived in S'Hampton and WaterMill. Other than that, I grew tired of the hustle and bustle, and drove straight through to Montauk!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 14 2009, 06:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790692


> I've never been to Pompano.
> 
> I would personally stay away from the main part of Panama City Beach unless you are staying on the outskirts. It's very touristy, etc.
> 
> ...


+1 for Sanibel Island!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 14 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790672


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 14 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790660





> Suzan, what do you think of Pompano Beach or Panama City Beach in FL ?[/B]


Wait a minute if you come to FL you need to make time for at least me, Melissa & Reva!!!! You will sure be busy. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will PM you! hehe  

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 14 2009, 06:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790694


> You are welcome. I like Montauk, but I haven't been there in years..
> 
> The Hamptons are what they are, if you know what I mean. Lovely, but not too good for quiet days. My uncle lived in S'Hampton and WaterMill. Other than that, I grew tired of the hustle and bustle, and drove straight through to Montauk!![/B]


Oh, I totally know what you mean about the Hamptons! lol.. :thumbsup: I am a Strong Island girl, and I also attended college and graduate school on the Island..I know Hamptons and Montauk a little bit _too_ well I think...lol.. :brownbag: 

You know, some days I actually enjoy Montauk more than then Hamptons. I find Montauk more charming for some reason...I find Hamptons much more enjoyable when it is not flooded w/ people from Manhattan...it is funny b/c Manhattanites joke about Long Island people but I think we feel the same twds them! LOL.. :hiding: Dare I say the feeling is mutual? haha..

I am going to look into the Florida locations you mentioned...Again, thank you so much! I feel like you always come to my aid whenever I need some help, no matter if it is doggie food or vacation spots!! thanks Suzan! :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would stay away from the Florida Panhandle during Hurricane season. I think they get hit more often than the rest of Florida. I love Quebec City. I would think it would be lovely in August We were there in September and fell in love with the city. It is like a little bit France. I've heard Americans complain about how they were treated in Montreal and Quebec, but we only had nice experiences.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

There are also quite a few cruise ships that leave from NYC/NJ now. No need to deal with airlines!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am sorry- Double Post!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jun 14 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790768


> I would stay away from the Florida Panhandle during Hurricane season. I think they get hit more often than the rest of Florida. I love Quebec City. I would think it would be lovely in August We were there in September and fell in love with the city. It is like a little bit France. I've heard Americans complain about how they were treated in Montreal and Quebec, but we only had nice experiences.[/B]


Reva, is the "panhandle" <strike>the part of Florida that extends out into the ocean on a map?</strike> :blush: ETA- OK, never mind, just googled it..I guess that area includes Destin? Wow, this mini vacation planning is harder than I thought! lol!!
I have never been to Canada, expect Niagara Falls..but I am not sure if that counts..hehe..but a friend of mine is from Montreal and she goes back whenever she gets a chance..she loves Montreal, she said it is a clean, fun city!

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Jun 14 2009, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790770


> There are also quite a few cruise ships that leave from NYC/NJ now. No need to deal with airlines![/B]


That a good idea! I think I want to take a cruise w/ a bigger group of people though..like a whole bunch of friends or family..if it is just DH and I, it might get a little boring? Maybe I am off b/c I only been on one cruise before so maybe there are more fun cruises?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

All of my friends from LI do not like the Hamptons. It is funny to me!

Seaside in FL you will love- it is very charming and where the Truman Show was filmed. Interesting architecturally and Robert AM Stern built a beautiful house there. HOT HOT HOT in August. My in-laws have a place in Destin. It's good for kids, but goto Seaside. You will love it much better! Good restaurants like Fish Out of Water and Bud & Alley's has a taco bar and new pizza place we like.

p.s.: I forgot to mention I like SJ, but maybe not in August


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

What about Newport, RI? That is one of my favorite weekend/mini-vacation spots. They have some decent beaches there and some surprisingly good shops and good restaurants.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Another idea is Nantucket. I have been going there every summer since I was very young, and it is a charming and elegant destination for summer, long weekend trips. I much prefer it over Martha's Vineyard. There are some nice beaches, but of course the water won't be as warm as some place down south. But it is a very romantic place!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Jun 14 2009, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790770


> There are also quite a few cruise ships that leave from NYC/NJ now. No need to deal with airlines![/B]


QUOTE


> That a good idea! I think I want to take a cruise w/ a bigger group of people though..like a whole bunch of friends or family..if it is just DH and I, it might get a little boring? Maybe I am off b/c I only been on one cruise before so maybe there are more fun cruises?[/B]


It all depends on the cruise line, some are more for couples and younger crowds. I found there were so many activities and ports of call trips I didnt get to do 1/2 of what they offered. Also you meet people, everyone is very friendly!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'd for sure look into Bermuda! So close to NYC and gorgeous, specifically the Southhampton Fairmont hotel, awesome resort! We are also trying to figure out what to do after the bar, but hubby doesn't take it until February. We for sure need something relaxing. Let us know what you decide and good luck studying!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Martha's Vineyard!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Since I consider myself a beach diva I will chime in sweets! LOL

I went to Puerto Rico back in college and out of all the tropical places I have visited, PR wasn't one of my favorites. I just didn't connect with it the way I have other islands. It was, however, a great place to visit b/c of the quick plane ride. I work with a woman who often stays at the El Conquistador. It's part of the Waldorf Collections. Supposed to be divine. Here is the link. http://www.elconresort.com/

As far as hurricane season....I personally would not travel to the Caribbean during hurricane season. Erik and I travel at the end of November or Decemeber for this reason. I've had to cancel trips in early November b/c of a hurricane! If you have your heart set on a tropical location during hurricane season I would suggest Aruba. They do not get hurricanes and the flight wasn't too bad, about 5 hours. You know I just went there...so I can give you lots of suggestions. 

As others suggested you could go up the coast to RI or Martha's Vineyard which is supposed to be beautiful. Although I haven't visited either I"m sure it would be a great trip. 

I'll keep thinking for ya though and let you know if I come up with any other ideas!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 15 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791361


> Since I consider myself a beach diva I will chime in sweets! LOL
> 
> I went to Puerto Rico back in college and out of all the tropical places I have visited, PR wasn't one of my favorites. I just didn't connect with it the way I have other islands. It was, however, a great place to visit b/c of the quick plane ride. I work with a woman who often stays at the El Conquistador. It's part of the Waldorf Collections. Supposed to be divine. Here is the link. http://www.elconresort.com/
> 
> ...



hey u...hehe..yes i know you are a beach diva!! hehe.. :biggrin: I didnt know PR has a Waldorf Collection hotel..you know Waldorf has a special place in my heart! LOL!!  btw, sending u pm now. 



Thank you everyone for your suggestions.... :ThankYou: ..I never knew planning a mini getaway would be that hard. lol..I was telling DH my dilemma and he said why not go back to Mykonos (Greece)..lol..we loved the beaches there...It is just too bad that I dont have the time to go away for that long in August...so I think I will do something stateside this time....

thanks to all who suggested Marthas Vineyard, I do like MV..when DH and I were dating, he use to take me there over the weekends, so I have many fond memories of that place. I think this time I would like to visit somewhere I haven't been to yet. 

*J-* I think i visited Nantucket via ferry from MA before.. I did not spend as much time there but I do remember Nantucket was very beautiful!!

*Sophia, *thank you so much for mentioning Seaside in FL.. :thumbsup: I looked @ it online and it looks fabulous! You are right, I think I will truly enjoy that...it looks beautiful. :wub: that was a great idea and I am going to look into it seriously, thank you for that suggestion! 
Btw, I think Long Islanders *do* like the Hampton, but it is different to us b/c we grew up there..it is not just a weekend/or summer destination, you know? But Hamptons does have great beaches, and it is quite beautiful I must admit!! :wub:

*
THANK YOU ALL again for all your suggestions and tips!!! *


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

OOOH The El Conquistador is gorgeous...we go by it on our snorkeling trips. :smheat:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

El Conquistador is nice and has a great casino.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Come to Puerto Rico!!!! LA ISLA DEL ENCANTO....if your a tourist! hehe! I think personally when I came as a tourist for the first time I fell in LOVE LOVE LOVE ! LOL! You will love all the shopping you can do in Old San Juan and Plaza las Americas (Did I mention you get an extra 10% off anything you purchase in Macy's because your tourist) and the FOOD! I think one of the nicest places to stay is the conquistador it even has it's mini water park. I highly suggest on your first visit San Juan because I think it has the nicest places for first time tourist. Plus I live here! HELLO! LOL!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 15 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791376


> *Sophia, *thank you so much for mentioning Seaside in FL.. :thumbsup: I looked @ it online and it looks fabulous! You are right, I think I will truly enjoy that...it looks beautiful. :wub: that was a great idea and I am going to look into it seriously, thank you for that suggestion!


Oh good, Alice! I hope you go and have a fabulous time. Seaside is gorgeous! (Enough, but not so much to do that you will be tired afterward!) Just wanted to mention that alot of our friends who go with children rent cottages through 
http://www.cottagerentalagency.com/
Since it's just you and DH (and maybe Mia?), you can also stay at Water Color Inn (I'm sure it's less expensive than a house and a very pretty hotel)
http://www.watercolorresort.com/
The sand in Seaside is really fine and white because it is tiny quartz crystals leftover from glaciers that melted a long long time ago... :heart:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love Seaside. Gorgeous place.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know how i missed this post. I work in Destin and we do have some of the most beautiful beaches around. If you want to be a total beach bum then Destin or Seaside is a good place to go. Great food and beautiful beaches you can't go wrong.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Alice:
Have you ever been to Bermuda? Joel and I have been there, twice. Once on a cruise...and another time we stayed at a beautiful hotel: the Southhampton Princess. It's like a Fairmont property. Really pretty hotel.

It's not on the beach, but they take you to a beautiful one by shuttle. Bermuda reminds me of Hawaii..at least the beaches are similar. Volcanic and gorgeous! And a lot closer. I've been to PR. I'm not a huge fan..but it's just me. I loved Bermuda!
The people are amazing and it's quiet and romantic. Jetblue flies there as well. I recommended it to a friend of mine and she loved it and they always go to amazing places. If not this time, I'd put it on the list.


----------

